# My two girl's favourite place



## Rat_Fink

It's normally where they end up when I take them out


----------



## Stephanie

that's hilarious my boys try it but their nalis kill me LoL


----------



## Nazarath

lol! Naz got down my shirt yesterday lol I let him chill for a little before taking him out. Guess what my boyfriend had to say? "how come he can go down there but i can't?" lmao


----------



## JennieLove

LOL! They are very cute


----------



## Rat_Fink

Normally they tuck themselves in my armpitt, so when I go down to do the laundry, people start looking at me weird when my chest starts moving,


----------



## ladylady

my girls go down there too. then they wee on me. And ive got a big scrach down there!


----------



## Sara_C

That's hilarious! My fianceÃ© was sat on my bed the other day in a towel (she'd just got out of the shower) and Oscar bounded up to her and tried to climb up to her shoulders - but only succeeded in puling the towel off  I was laughing so much lol. I was like "That's my boy!"  I think Lucy just felt violated by my little rat boy hehe.


----------



## stockhart

Hehe, mine to that all the time! How do you not writhe in pain from the claws?


----------



## fallinstar

aww


----------



## Inesita

Hah, that's so cute.


----------



## Chivahn

Curly LOVES being down my shirt. My roommate had a friend over the other day that didn't know I had rats and we were watching a movie and all of the sudden he peeked his head out from my cleavage (I've got enough chest to go around, so a little extra bulk there goes unnoticed) and she freaked out. It entertained me. Haha.


----------



## Poppyseed

Hairless rats seem to like the cleavage more XD

When Joshu was little, that's the only place he would go until he got big enough it was uncomfy.


----------



## Chivahn

For a while at work my coworkers were concerned cuz I kept coming to work with big gnarly scratches all over my chest. They're used to seeing it now. Heh.


----------



## ladylady

My girls were down there just now, they had chewed a hole in my new bra so i took it off-so Lola started chewing my nipple!


----------



## mislis787

Hahaha, Cody tries to scuba dive in my chest, and Lola dive bombed my roommate's chest. And it's also Jack's favorite spot to sit, he'd rather sit on my chest than on my shoulder. 
I guess it's a benefit and a curse of having a large chest: it's a perch for any pocket pet that owns you. =)


----------



## thegrotto

My boobs are afraid of rats. My nipples have been bit a few times when I was laying on the bed after a shower and not paying attention. (shudder)


----------

